# Health/Fitness Assistance needed please



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

I just bought my first road bike....almost a month ago, I try and ride 3-4 days a week, I started out doing 3.5 miles a day and now I do at least 12, but I've been able to do 20mile rides and I'm going to try and push myself to do that every time.

I weight 245lbs or so, I want to get into better shape and drop weight quickly.

Any suggestions on what to cut out of my diet?

Like....should I cut carbs out completely? No milk? etc.

I also average like...13-14mph where i started at 12.5, i'm slowly improving but not seeing a weight difference :/

Any suggestions or assistance would be helpful. I want to ride faster/longer and weigh less...That's my ultimate goal


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

No. You can't function well riding without some carbs. 
Essentially weight loss is based on calories used being more than calories consumed. Just make sure to get good carbs vs simple sugar. 
Same story every time - well rounded meals with lots of veggies.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

What are you eating currently? Typical day etc..


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

breakfast, I either have a bowl of honey nut cheerios or poptarts..

lunch, gatorade/lean meat sandwhich/small lunch size bag of chips or pretzels
or days when i don't pack lunch i'll snag a nice tasty 1/2 chicken tender sub smothered in ranch from publix *bad...i know*

dinner, a turkey burger...or pasta 

I'll have periodic snacks like salted peanuts or something along those lines..and I try to drink water throughout the day


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't eat any vegetables, I drink a ton of gatorade..umm no fruits if any, i've been trying to eat banannas though lately

More carbs then you typically should.

I hardly drink soda if at all.
A lot of carbs..


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

probably the easiest thing to cut out would be the gatorade - calories from sweetened drinks add up quickly. At least switch to their lower cal version. Add some vegetables to your diet - easy way to do it would be to add some to your sandwich - lettuce and tomato and get some pasta recipes that include vegetables. Frozen vegetables are easy and have a similar nutritional profile to fresh - you can buy frozen ones cut, mixed, etc. It's better than none.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

FloridaSean said:


> breakfast, I either have a bowl of honey nut cheerios or poptarts..
> 
> lunch, gatorade/lean meat sandwhich/small lunch size bag of chips or pretzels
> or days when i don't pack lunch i'll snag a nice tasty 1/2 chicken tender sub smothered in ranch from publix *bad...i know*
> ...


I'm aware I replied to you in the post at the Nutrition board, but just to point out things on this:
-Find an alternative to the chips and pretzels. Fruit is one suggestion.
-Tuna (white albacore) is awesome. 42-45g protein, very low fat, and 180-210 calories per can. However this is if you don't add anything to it and can stand eating it dry. Nonetheless a nice substitute in your sandwich in case you're tired of chicken and turkey.
-Regardless of its little calories, lose the Gatorade and switch to water. I'm doubting you have some sodium deficit, and the teeth take a beating. Use the money (unless you get the stuff for free) for a tap filter perhaps.
-Stay on the Cheerios instead of the Pop Tarts.
-Peanuts are alright, but one alternative to mix things up is Peanut Butter on wheat.

Nonetheless your diet isn't so bad, it's just not as effective as it can be to lose weight. Some are non-believers, but the most basic multivitamin doesn't hurt as a supplement if you're not tight on money.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192424 
?

and yea, eat some fruit & vegetables and ease off the gatorade. a 32oz bottle has 200 calories and 56 grams of sugar. its basically like drinking a 20oz coke, without the caffeine. or a 16oz 7-11 slurpee.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> probably the easiest thing to cut out would be the gatorade - calories from sweetened drinks add up quickly. At least switch to their lower cal version. Add some vegetables to your diet - easy way to do it would be to add some to your sandwich - lettuce and tomato and get some pasta recipes that include vegetables. Frozen vegetables are easy and have a similar nutritional profile to fresh - you can buy frozen ones cut, mixed, etc. It's better than none.


My taste buds are completely....anti health? I know, it sounds insane..but it is.

Would something like a v8 once a day be good instead of the gatorade?


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

nomit said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192424
> ?
> 
> and yea, eat some fruit & vegetables and ease off the gatorade. a 32oz bottle has 200 calories and 56 grams of sugar. its basically like drinking a 20oz coke, without the caffeine. or a 16oz 7-11 slurpee.


I wasn't sure if it posted in the wrong branch or not..


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

FloridaSean said:


> My taste buds are completely....anti health? I know, it sounds insane..but it is.


gotta experiment and cook to find healthy stuff that tastes good.

stir-fried chicken in a little olive oil with some onions/peppers and steamed broccoli, i don't know how anyone would find that unappetizing. i think its a heck of a lot better than a big mac.

strawberry/blueberry/banana/orange fruit smoothie....that'll blow most regular breakfasts away in terms of taste.



> Would something like a v8 once a day be good instead of the gatorade?


much better, imho.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sean - if you change your eating habits towards healthy foods you will see a way faster and more productive result in your fitness goals. You will lose weight while adding appropriate muscle.

If you are eating a heavy dose of fast foods you are getting way too much fat in your diet, same for chips, doritos, cheetos etc also these items contain way more salt than you need. Eating candies, ice cream, sodas and desserts will also give you too much fat and sugar. All these types of foods are called empty calories because they are void of vitamins and minerals. 

The people above are encouraging you to eat the fruits and vegetables, because they give you productive carbohydrates that contain the vitamins and minerals your body needs and uses during exercise.

There is a lot to managing exercise and eating properly - let us know how we can help you further your efforts. If you give yourself a chance, you can make significant progress with your efforts.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Reduce the amount of animal products in your diet by at least half and replace that with vegetables, fruit and fish. Riding a bike can continuing to eat fast foods is an exercise in futility. Losing a significant amount of weight requires a major lifestyle change, exercise and good nutrition, not just one or the other. You might want to see if your local library has a copy of "Eat to Live." It has a lot of good information, although the author is a little excessive when it comes to reducing your intake of meat and dairy products.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

You really, really should schedule an appointment with a dietitian.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> You really, really should schedule an appointment with a dietitian.


I definitely understand that, sadly I don't exactly have the income to support that let alone being able to take time off for it. Once the bills are paid possibly.




On another note, I'm going to try and cut out all sweetened drinks, Also try and replace pretzels/chips with apples/bananas. Hopefully I'll be able to tell a significant difference in the first moth.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FloridaSean said:


> I definitely understand that, sadly I don't exactly have the income to support that let alone being able to take time off for it. Once the bills are paid possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'd be surprised how little a consultation with a dietitian costs compared to the cost of your health.

Call your insurance company and see if they will cover all/most/some of it. From a pure insurance POV, people who are in shape have lower liabilities. They may be eager to pay for it.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I like the dietician aspect. I'm lucky enough to have a decent background in nutrition that I took as add-on classes, along with toxicology....which has no impact on what I do these days. 

I guess my only advice for losing weight is to make gradual changes to the diet. If the changes are too quick, you won't stick to a program. I think making gradual changes will be more appropriate here.

A website like livestrong.com will allow you to track your intake and long your workouts. You can also set caloric goals. I fine-tuned my diet and workout routine last winter, although mine was more about maintaining.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Ya gotta quit the fats and fried foods.
I went from 265 down to 170 in pretty short order doing this.Right now I'm at 185 and holding steady for the past 6/7 years.
I quit eating meat and went to chicken, fish and turkey. Seasoning and spices instead of butter. Baked potato with pepper instead of fries with salt.
No bagged snacks! 
Water instead of soda. Try a diet soda.
Vegs and fruit, lots of fruit. Need a snack have an apple, maybe a pear. Don't forget peaches and plums.
Oatmeal or shredded wheat for breakfast.
Dump the whole milk and go skimmed, shux I don't think I could even drink whole milk anymore.
It's not a diet, it's a lifestyle change.

Like I said,I'm 185 now.
I eat some meat, pork. If I have french fries they're baked.
It ain't easy but it's worth it.

Oh, and try and eat smaller helpings. This is the hardest part, and it's the one I ain't never really got a handle on.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

FloridaSean said:


> I
> On another note, I'm going to try and cut out all sweetened drinks, Also try and replace pretzels/chips with apples/bananas. Hopefully I'll be able to tell a significant difference in the first moth.


 I'm not being 'mean' but I have to say that 'going to try and____' is not enough. You must do, or you won't. "Hopefully"? Hoping to lose some weight by "trying to____" is simply pretending. You are only fooling yourself. 

You must commit to revising your eating and exercise. The only way to lose weight is to metabolise more than you ingest..Mother nature doesn't care about 'hopefully' or 'going to'...she'll make you lighter and stronger only when you eat less junk and exercise more, period.

It's NOT easy. Surrounded by overweight people, like we are here in the US, it's easy to think..."Hey, I rode my bike 20 miles, I can stand a big Soda as a reward"..Or.."Well, geeze, I dropped 20lbs and I'm down to under 200, lighter than everyone my size" etc etc. But to get to a proper weight, to have a healthy body fat % and ride as strongly as you can, you have to work at it.

Start by counting some calories...You can't just think "I'll eat more healthy" without paying attention...For instance, one cup of lowfat yogurt still has 250 calories..a large container of that stuff has 4 servings.....1000 calories. If I let myself, I can easily eat a whole container. That would be about 1/3 of the total calories of my base metabolic rate...
Add a couple of big Gatoraides and I'd be 'eating' more calories than I burn for the WHOLE day..."read: gaining weight"

You are on the right track, asking questions to find out how to lose the weight. Good start. Keep on it and be honest with yourself (and mother nature) You do not fool gravity. The scale tells the story and you'll move the scale only with real actions.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

Day 1 so far on my attempt to eat healthier

breakfast: honeynut cheerios with 2% milk 

Lunch: turkey sandwhich on multigrain bread with an apple, banana, and string cheese *lol*

I haven't made it to dinner yet obviously but all I've been drinking is water.


I kind of enjoyed the fact knowing that I was making an effortto eat right, hopefully I can stick to it.


----------



## Dallas 1098 (Sep 13, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> You really, really should schedule an appointment with a dietitian.


+1000


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> .......The only way to lose weight is to metabolise more than you ingest........


See post #2 above


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

FloridaSean said:


> I kind of enjoyed the fact knowing that I was making an effortto eat right, hopefully I can stick to it.


I been told by someone once
"Hope in one hand and s__t in the other and see which one fills up first."

Don't hope, Just do it!
It ain't easy but it's worth it.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sean - good job getting out of the gate. Keep it up. Oh and switch to skim milk.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> I'm not being 'mean' but I have to say that 'going to try and____' is not enough. You must do, or you won't. "Hopefully"? Hoping to lose some weight by "trying to____" is simply pretending. You are only fooling yourself.
> 
> You must commit to revising your eating and exercise. The only way to lose weight is to metabolise more than you ingest..Mother nature doesn't care about 'hopefully' or 'going to'...she'll make you lighter and stronger only when you eat less junk and exercise more, period.
> 
> ...



Not mean at all to say the least, more so realistic.

I actually read the box of my cereal/milk today and ate 1/2 of what I usually do...I was so not happy that 1/2 of what I typically eat was 400calories roughly.

When you say to metabolize more than I ingest, would it be wise to eat like...1/2 of a banana/apple every 2 to 3 hours just to make sure that my body is still digesting?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

FloridaSean said:


> Not mean at all to say the least, more so realistic.
> 
> I actually read the box of my cereal/milk today and ate 1/2 of what I usually do...I was so not happy that 1/2 of what I typically eat was 400calories roughly.
> 
> When you say to metabolize more than I ingest, would it be wise to eat like...1/2 of a banana/apple every 2 to 3 hours just to make sure that my body is still digesting?


 I am no dietitian. Can't advise you on on when to eat what, but you have the right idea now. 

You can be as scientific as your personality dictates as you try to manage your weight and fitness. Some very organized type people find keeping a 'calorie log= and books or files full of data helps them..Some even measure out their meal portions on a gram scale and train to a very exacting plan or schedule training right to the second and the number of watts to put out for each minute of the day.....others don't.

I had an injury that prevented me from staying fit. When I was allowed to resume strenuous exercise I found myself at nearly 200lbs (6'1") heavier than I'd ever been. After a year I rode myself down to about 185lbs but I 'stuck' there until I began paying closer attention to how many calories I was eating and using. I like to be around 165lbs, but I have to be attentive to what I eat to maintain that weight. It took me another season of riding and eating properly to get there. 

I started by doing some reading, determined my daily base metabolism..ballpark only...started to read, like you've just done, the nutritional information on containers of food I ate. Got some estimates on how many calories I was using up in my riding sessions, etc. After a time I learned how to "eat appropriately for my weight requirements". I do it informally, but it takes diligence and commitment. I turn down a big bowl of ice cream, skip the second helping of fatty foods, think about my upcoming races or rides and what it might be like to be carrying a bunch of useless weight uphill...

Good luck with it..it's simple stuff..you just have to DO it..no one can wave a wand over you and make you slim and fit.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

*4 days later???*

Four days and no updates. Wonder how he is doing with changing to a healthier diet and losing weight.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

GerryR said:


> Four days and no updates. Wonder how he is doing with changing to a healthier diet and losing weight.


Sorry I've been preoccupied to say the least.

I haven't even had time to ride lately. Today will be my first day and that's only because I have to work a 1/2 day today.

I was going pretty good until yesterday, yesterday I had kind of a slip up.

I'm going to get back on it though, I still haven't drank any sweetened drinks at all.

I've lost weight, and that's without not being able to ride. So I'm thinking once the weather gets better and I hop back on the diet I'll see some quicker results. I'm hardly below 240 at the moment. BUT I'm there 

Sooo, I'm going to get back on the diet and the bike asap.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Forget the word "diet."  There are way too many negative connotations to that, almost all associated with serious efforts to relieve of your money and built on very little science. You are not dieting or going on a diet, you are making a change in lifestyle to eating healthy foods, replacing the unhealthy foods with healthy foods. DO NOT think of it as what you are giving up, think of it as what you are gaining; maybe adding 10-15 enjoyable years to your life.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I'm a personal trainer. just started skimming your post. 

glad to hear you've lost weight. my question to you is are you tracking how many calories you are consuming daily? Most important if you want to lose weight; and have you even picked a goal weight? maybe I missed that. 

great ways to introduce fruits and greens into your diet is in smoothies. After a training ride I'll have a protein smoothie that includes strawberries, banana and kale with a tablespoon of peanut butter all blended with skim milk.

consider changing up your breakfast too by adding in some protein. perhaps an 2 eggs 1 yolk with a slice or two of turkey meat on a whole wheat wrap with fresh spinach. you'd be surprised how much more filling that is than cheerios. 

nothing substitutes water. agreed with others. drop the Gatorade. you don't need it. if you need flavor in your water put in some sugar free crystal light if you must.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

> great ways to introduce fruits and greens into your diet is in smoothies. After a training ride I'll have a protein smoothie that includes strawberries, banana and kale with a tablespoon of peanut butter all blended with skim milk.


for trying to lose weight, i think i disagree.

what you listed is a fair amount of calories (400+) in something that's really easy to drink in 30 seconds. unless you're keeping a decent log of what you're eating, it'd be pretty easy to lose track of how many calories that glass of shake actually had in it.

imho, a great way to introduce fruits and greens into your diet is to replace snacks & parts of meals with them. an apple instead of a bag of chips. replace a side of noodles with a side of steamed broccoli & zucchinis.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

nomit said:


> for trying to lose weight, i think i disagree.
> 
> what you listed is a fair amount of calories (400+) in something that's really easy to drink in 30 seconds. unless you're keeping a decent log of what you're eating, it'd be pretty easy to lose track of how many calories that glass of shake actually had in it.
> 
> imho, a great way to introduce fruits and greens into your diet is to replace snacks & parts of meals with them. an apple instead of a bag of chips. replace a side of noodles with a side of steamed broccoli & zucchinis.



if you re-read my post you'll notice i said after a training ride. 400 calories? not even close. 

a medium size banana is roughly 100 calories. depending on the protein powder (mine 80cal/scoop). 6 oz skim milk roughly 70 calories. and a couple strawberries. and not even a cup of fresh kale (1 cup equals 34 calories). 

so we are talking around 250-300 calories. 

and by the way this smoothie was recommended to me by the sports nutritionist i was seeing. 

to the contrary it's quite easy to track how many calories you are putting into your smoothie or anything else you eat by using one of many on line tracking systems. 

lets not forget about the QUALITY of those calories too. nothing bad for in there especially after a training ride.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

spade2you said:


> I guess my only advice for losing weight is to make gradual changes to the diet. If the changes are too quick, you won't stick to a program. I think making gradual changes will be more appropriate here.


this is so key - just eliminate 1 bad food or beverage at a time, until it's a habit and requires no conscious thought, then go on to the next one. liquid calories are especially important to get rid of. Other than on-bike fuel and specific post workout recovery drink, all I drink is water, plain black coffee, green tea & red wine.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

spade2you said:


> I guess my only advice for losing weight is to make gradual changes to the diet. If the changes are too quick, you won't stick to a program. I think making gradual changes will be more appropriate here.
> 
> A website like livestrong.com will allow you to track your intake and long your workouts. You can also set caloric goals. I fine-tuned my diet and workout routine last winter, although mine was more about maintaining.



I too agree with this statement. In fact this is exactly what I tell the people i train. Start with one meal, make changes and move to the next. Establish new patterns that you can stick with for the rest of your life. No diets. you don't learn anything from diets. 

check out a site like livestrong.com which is also linked to the dailyplate.com and really consider a session with a nutritionist.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

c-lo said:


> if you re-read my post you'll notice i said after a training ride. 400 calories? not even close.
> 
> a medium size banana is roughly 100 calories. depending on the protein powder (mine 80cal/scoop). 6 oz skim milk roughly 70 calories. and a couple strawberries. and not even a cup of fresh kale (1 cup equals 34 calories).
> 
> ...


you forgot peanut butter. 1 tablespoon is another 100 calories.
100 - peanut butter
100 - 1/2 cup frozen strawberries (probably 3-4)
100 - banana
70 - skim milk
15 - kale
80 - whey protein
465

its a good shake for an in-shape athlete (i make shakes everyday...love them), which is probably why your nutritionist suggested it, and i assume because you're a personal trainer you're not 30lbs overweight. but for trying to lose weight, i just don't think blending stuff up into shake-form is ideal. if anything....its better to spend the time eating each individual thing one by one as opposed to making it 100% efficient to eat quickly.

and fwiw, the QUALITY of milk is very debatable. even skim. anti-biotics, (bovine) hormones, the whole homogenization process. ew


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

oopss i did forget the peanut butter. don't always put it in. however 2 tablespoons = 190

so:
95 1 tablespoon peanut butter
100 1 med. banana 
15 (roughly)1/4 cup Kale 
70 skim milk 
56 2 fresh strawberries 
80 1 scoop whey protein 

416. so the tablespoon of peanut butter throws it over the edge. Other wise you'd be looking at 321 calories.

Remember: this is a recovery shake and if one is counting your calories there is no reason in the world why you can't drink this. And yes, I am in shape but I still had/have about 5 lbs that I want to drop. 

The other purpose for this shake was to get in the important nutrients the OP may not be getting. Obviously there are so many variations of shakes one can consume for recovery or as a snack and can be modified to suit your taste and caloric requirements. 

To the OP, go see a nutritionist for best results.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

c-lo said:


> Hey I'm a personal trainer. just started skimming your post.
> 
> glad to hear you've lost weight. my question to you is are you tracking how many calories you are consuming daily? Most important if you want to lose weight; and have you even picked a goal weight? maybe I missed that.
> 
> ...



I'm trying to keep track of my caloric intake, I'd say that I'm consuming roughly 1500 a day. I probably used to do a good 2500+ a day. I haven't had much time to ride lately so
during my lunch break I do just a quick 6mile ride every day. I know that's not much, but that's definitely better then nothing.

I'd like to reach 200lbs, maybe a little less.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

You should really consider doing a consult with a sports nutritionist. sounds like you are in starvation mode. if you aren't eating enough calories your body is going to hold onto what it's got and not let go. sounds corny but think of your body like an engine not running on all cylinders. 

thing is everyone on here is going to give you what's worked for them, but ultimately what's worked for them won't work for you or me. 

use a calorie tracking system like the one from livestrong.com you may not have to do it every day, but at least you'll have a better idea where you are at.


----------



## FloridaSean (Oct 1, 2009)

c-lo said:


> You should really consider doing a consult with a sports nutritionist. sounds like you are in starvation mode. if you aren't eating enough calories your body is going to hold onto what it's got and not let go. sounds corny but think of your body like an engine not running on all cylinders.
> 
> thing is everyone on here is going to give you what's worked for them, but ultimately what's worked for them won't work for you or me.
> 
> use a calorie tracking system like the one from livestrong.com you may not have to do it every day, but at least you'll have a better idea where you are at.



Oh I also completely Forgot to mention that I have an underactive thyroy that I don't take medication for. I don't have the time nor money to get it dialed in with all the doctor visits/blood work


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

FloridaSean said:


> Oh I also completely Forgot to mention that I have an underactive thyroy that I don't take medication for. I don't have the time nor money to get it dialed in with all the doctor visits/blood work



well now your challenge has grown some. not that it can't be done but it's a battle dealing with an under active thyroid. 

believe me I understand your situation but let me ask you this. when you need a tooth pulled do you do it yourself or do you go to a dentist? if you break a bone you don't reset and cast it yourself do you?

unless you currently succeeding in your weight loss goals I'd suggest making the commitment to either seek a nutritionist help or a doctor. 

something to think about.


----------

